# ¿Como desarmar ventilador de la gráfica 6600 GT para lubricarlo?



## girelaine (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola tengo una gráfica xfc geforce 6600 gt pci-e el caso es quería lubricar el ventilador del cooler de la gráfica, pero me he dado cuenta que no es como otros con los que me he encontrado. 

Este ventilador fan no trae un tapón debajo de la pegatina, sí que trae un par de pequeños agujeros donde se divisan como dos patillas de plástico. He hecho algo de presión pero nada, no quisiera romperlo sin estar seguro de como proceder.








¿Alguien sabe como separar las piezas de este ventilador y lubricarlo? Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 21, 2016)

girelaine dijo:


> Hola tengo una gráfica xfc geforce 6600 gt pci-e el caso es quería lubricar el ventilador del cooler de la gráfica, pero me he dado cuenta que no es como otros con los que me he encontrado.
> 
> Este ventilador fan no trae un tapón debajo de la pegatina, sí que trae un par de pequeños agujeros donde se divisan como dos patillas de plástico. He hecho algo de presión pero nada, no quisiera romperlo sin estar seguro de como proceder.



*Sospecho*, que deberás arreglártelas, para hacer presión sobre los dos al mismo tiempo, mientras haces palanca con algún destornillador plano(muy ancho) por debajo de las aspas.

*Pero esa es mi especulación*, porque la imagen, no tiene la suficiente resolución, para poder ver en detalle.

De todos modos, no parece el modo de acceder a los bujes, ya que solo se desprendería el plástico(incluyendo aspas), *pero no se podría acceder al eje.*


----------



## morta (Ene 23, 2016)

es sellado no se puede lubricar hay que reemplazarlo o cambiar por otro disipador.
Yo opte por adaptar un disipador de aluminio en una 8600 con un ventilador de fuente.


----------



## girelaine (Ene 24, 2016)

morta dijo:


> es sellado no se puede lubricar hay que reemplazarlo o cambiar por otro disipador.
> Yo opte por adaptar un disipador de aluminio en una 8600 con un ventilador de fuente.



¿puedes mostrarme foto de eso que adaptaste? gracias


----------



## analogico (Ene 24, 2016)

busca un ventilador del mismo tamaño y lo adaptas con el  mismo disipador

que si los hay  ojala con el mismo conector


----------



## morta (Ene 24, 2016)

girelaine dijo:


> ¿puedes mostrarme foto de eso que adaptaste? gracias



ya no por que la vendí con el injerto hace unos años y no le saque fotos en ese momento


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 24, 2016)

girelaine dijo:


> ¿puedes mostrarme foto de eso que adaptaste? gracias



Puedes tomar cualquier disipador, y hacerle los agujeros, a la misma distancia que en el original, luego, utilizas los mismos pernos de plástico para fijarlos.
Si el conector del cooler, no te coincide, puedes conectarlo al mother, o directamente a la fuente.


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 24, 2016)

Coincido totalmente. Dos veces tuve que adaptar ventiladores pequeños a ese tipo de placas y me han quedado bien. Feos pero bien jaja, funcionando al menos!
Nada puede hacerse mas que reemplazarlos.
Un abrazo!


----------



## girelaine (Ene 25, 2016)

Muchisimas gracias, así obraré. Quiero vender la gráfica así que busacaré la forma que no quede muy feo y sí funcione.

A ver si en Aliexpress o similar veo un ventilador baratejo de las mismas medidas..
45 mm de diametro y 39 de agujero a agujero para atornillar.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 30, 2016)

girelaine dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, así obraré. Quiero vender la gráfica así que busacaré la forma que no quede muy feo y sí funcione.
> 
> A ver si en Aliexpress o similar veo un ventilador baratejo de las mismas medidas..
> 45 mm de diametro y 39 de agujero a agujero para atornillar.



Hola, recién veo el tema ¿has logrado concretar algo?


----------



## altander (Mar 31, 2016)

Estos ventiladores si se pueden desarmar pero con mucho cuidado como dijo yosimiro en el primer post lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta es que tienes hacer presión en un lugar en el cual no puedas romper las bobinas con un desarmador pequeño para ver donde lo pones al principio y luego uno grande  para terminarlo de sacar; lo unico es que tienes que empujar en diferentes posiciones poco a poco.


----------



## girelaine (Mar 31, 2016)

Yo lo intenté pero no avanzaba nada, al final opté por no intentarlo porque temía romperlo.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 31, 2016)

girelaine dijo:


> Yo lo intenté pero no avanzaba nada, al final opté por no intentarlo porque temía romperlo.



Yo tengo una NVIDIA GTX460, sé que no es lo mismo aunque tal vez tema cooler sea igual.

La placa presentaba fallos gráficos (congelamiento de pantalla, apagones momentáneos de imagen)... Y un ruido horrendo. Claro después de 2 años sin mantenimiento  para los clientes sí, para el técnico no  

Quité la tarjeta y le desatornillé los coolers, busqué debajo de la calco y nada  hice fuerza con el cúter por una marca circular y comenzaba a romperse el plástico  así que me enojé y dije: "Eso ya no sirve, así que lo reparo o lo rompo del todo" 

Lo agarré con una mano con los dedos de las 3 pestañitas dónde se atornilla,
y con la otra de las aspas tratando de agarrar la mayor cantidad posible.
Hice fuerza pareja tironeando y salió  para mi sorpresa hay 2 cosas:
1 El mismo imán y 2 el eje tiene un calado y sobre el buje de plástico como unas pincitas,
esto es lo que no deja que se salga.

Procedo a limpiar los restos de tierra/arenilla con un paño SECO, luego un pincelito,
y por último un paño limpio con poquito alcohol (sobre el eje, e imán) el plástico
no conviene (se reseca al tiempo).

Por último lubrico el buje con vaselina (es mucho mejor que el aceite) 

Ahora cero ruido, una velocidad tremenda y no calienta nada, bueno  tiene pipes 

Espero y mi experiencia te sea de utilidad  saludos

PD: Puedes hacer fuerza con 2 palitos plásticos duros, en ambos lados de la circunferencia dónde están agarradas las aspas, de esa forma no corres riesgo de romperlas.


----------

